# محتاج اجابة ارجوكم



## ConfusedMan (1 مارس 2010)

السلام لكم احبائي و اخوتي في المسيح

ارجوكم انا لدي سؤالين مهمين جدا جدا جدا في حياتي و خاصة في هذه الفترة لاني اقوم بدراسة الكتاب المقدس و لكن كل مرة اطرح تساؤولات و ليس لدي اي صديق مسيحي لاسئله  غير هذا المنتدى مع اني محتاج حقا لهذا
ارجوكم في البداية سامحوني لجهلي فانا في هذه الفترة اصبحت حائرا لفهم بعض النقاط
انا حائر اخواني و اخواتي و اطرح تساؤلا هو 
في العهد القديم  يقول الكتاب المقدس ان الروح القدس نزل (على) المسيح و ليس (فيه) ,
في النبوة القائلة " هوذا عبدي الذي أعضده، مختاري الذي سُرت به نفسي، وضعت روحي عليه، فيخرج الحق للأمم "
و هذا يتفق مع العهد الجديد وقت المعمودية عندما نزل الروح (عليه) التي بعدها مباشرة بدأ المسيح الخدمة 
فقد قال لي احدهم ان المسيح كان انسانا عاديا قبل المعمودية و بعد المعمودية اصبح يقوم بأيات و معجزات و رغم ولادته المعجزية الا انه كان يقوم بهذا بعد نوال الروح القدس و ذلك نوعا ما مثلنا نحن الان عند قبولنا الروح لكنه متميز علينا بالولادة المعجزية
ارجوكم اثبتولي الحق فانا مؤمن بان روح الله حل في امنا الطاهرة و بعد المعمودية بدا المسيح الخدمة و نزل الروح عليه وذلك للاتمام خطة الرب و لتعليمنا مع اظهار الثالوث الاقدس و لكني لا انقطع عن التفكير في عدة افكار اخرى 
 ارجوا ان تفسروا لي الفرق بين (فيه) و (عليه) ايضا
هذا الموضوع يقتلني اخواني ارجوا اجابتي ارجوكم 
سؤالي الثاني عن امنا العذراء لكن ساقوم بطرحه بعد ان انتهي من سؤالي الاول و اقتنع بمساعدتكم و محبتكم 

سلام ربنا و الهنا الحبيب معكم


----------



## ConfusedMan (1 مارس 2010)

هل يمكن ان كل تلك الفترة قبل المعمودية عاش المسيح كانسان فقط و بعد المعمودية عاش كاله و انسان بعد نوال الروح الرابطة بين الاب و بينه و بين السماء و الارض ?


----------



## fredyyy (1 مارس 2010)

confusedman قال:


> هل يمكن ان كل تلك الفترة قبل المعمودية عاش المسيح كانسان فقط و بعد المعمودية عاش كاله و انسان بعد نوال الروح الرابطة بين الاب و بينه و بين السماء و الارض ?


 

*أخي الحبيب *

*الأقنيم الثلاث لم ينفصلوا ... لا قبل التجسد ... ولا بعد التجسد *

*فالمسيح في كل مراحل حياته الإنسانية ... كان الله الظاهر في الجسد *


----------



## لاهوت دفاعى (2 مارس 2010)

*الظهور الألهى(صوت الآب و الروح القدس فى صورة حمامه و الابن و هو المسيح ) دى كانت علامه فقط ان المسيح هو الله اما اصلا المسيح مش هو الروح القدس المسيح هو اقنوم الأبن او الكلمه حبيبى ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## انت الفادي (2 مارس 2010)

confusedman قال:


> السلام لكم احبائي و اخوتي في المسيح
> 
> ارجوكم انا لدي سؤالين مهمين جدا جدا جدا في حياتي و خاصة في هذه الفترة لاني اقوم بدراسة الكتاب المقدس و لكن كل مرة اطرح تساؤولات و ليس لدي اي صديق مسيحي لاسئله  غير هذا المنتدى مع اني محتاج حقا لهذا
> ارجوكم في البداية سامحوني لجهلي فانا في هذه الفترة اصبحت حائرا لفهم بعض النقاط
> ...


*عزيزي كونفيوزد مان..
حتي تقدر ان تفهم هذه النصوص يجب ان نوضح بعض النقاط:
اولا: ما هي وظيفة الروح القدس؟؟
وظيفة الروح القدس هي التعضيد, التقوية, الالهام, القوة و في المقام الاول النبوة و الحكمة.
ثانيا: 
في النص الاول من سفر اشعياء تكلم الرب بأن يضع روحه عليه و ليس ان يحل روحه عليه و هذا يصنع فارق كبير جدا في المعني.
كلمة يضع روحه  عليه.. تعني روح النبوة فكلامه هو كلام الله
و هذا يختلف عن معني يحل الروح عليه.. حلول الروح عليه معناها ان ينزل عليه الروح كما حدث مع التلاميذ بعد صعود التلاميذ.

ثالثا: 
النصوص في العهد الجديد عن نزول الروح القدس علي هيئة حمامة يوم عماد السيد المسيح هو ليس حلول الروح القدس علي السيد المسيح بل هو اعلان عن الاقانيم الثلاثة و اعلان بدء و قرب خلاص البشرية.
فالسيد المسيح بدأ خدمته بعد المعمودية و كان هذا الظهور هو الاعلان لذلك.
و لاحظ عزيزي ان السيد المسيح متكلم بذاته اي انه لا يحتاج الي خواص الروح القدس التي سبق و قدمتها مسبقا.
فهو يتكلم من ذاته و يعمل بسلطانه.

اذن بأختصار:
1.اشعياء يتكلم علي ان الله سيضع روحه عليه ( اي انه يتحدث بروح النبوة و كلام الله. ) و هنا الوضع ليس بمعني الحلول
2. لم يحل الروح القدس علي السيد المسيح بعد المعمودية و لا في اي وقت لاحق و ظهور الحمامة في وقت المعمودية ليس حلول للروح القدس بل هو ظهور و اعلان واضح للثالوث حيث الصوت هو الاب و الابن في النهر و الروح القدس ظاهرا علي هيئة حمامة.
3.السيد المسيح لا يحتاج الي مواهب الروح القدس لانها مواهبه ذاتها. فلا يوجد داعي لحلولها عليه.

و اخيرا:
قرائة الكتاب المقدس تكون دائما في تأني و في نفس الوقت بنظرة شاملة.. بمعني ان:
سفر التكوين هو متصل بسفر الخروج و الخروج متصل للاويين و لاويين متصل بالخروج و التكوين و هكذا اي ان الكتاب المقدس كله متصل ببعضه كوحدة واحدة.
فعندما تقرأ سفر الخروج لا تنسي سفر التكوين بل يجب ان تضعه في مخيلتك و عندما تنتهي من الخروج و تنتقل الي للاويين فلا تنسي سفر الخروج و التكوين.. بل تضعهما في اعتبارك.

اجورا ان اكون قدرت ان اجيب علي سؤالك و اهلا و سهلا بك و بأسئلتك.
*


----------



## NEW_MAN (2 مارس 2010)

هذا الكلام خليط من هرطقة فالنتينوس 

http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...bility-of-the-Incarnation__28-Valentinos.html

وهرطقة ماركيون

http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...itability-of-the-Incarnation__27-Marcion.html


يمكنك ان تقرأ المزيد في هذا الباب 

*  البدع التي ثارت بشأن الروح أو النفس البشرية الخاصة  بالسيد  المسيح*



http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...evitability-of-the-Incarnation__23-Human.html


----------



## youhnna (2 مارس 2010)

confusedman قال:


> هل يمكن ان كل تلك الفترة قبل المعمودية عاش المسيح كانسان فقط و بعد المعمودية عاش كاله و انسان بعد نوال الروح الرابطة بين الاب و بينه و بين السماء و الارض ?



*اخى العزيز
ساحاول ان اوضح الامر ببساطة
فى بشارة الملاك للعذراء بميلاد المخلص يقول
الروح القدس يحل عليكى وقوة العلي تظللك لذلك المولود القدوس منك يدعى (ابن الله)
كذلك تنبا عنه اشعياء
هوذا العذراء تحبل وتلد ابن يدعى اسمه عمانوئيل الذى تفسيرة الله معنا
فان كان هذا المولود هو قدوس وهو ابن الله فماحاجتة الى الروح القدس

المضحك جدااااااااااا فى الامر
ان معمودية يوحنا الذى عمد بها السيد المسيح لم تكن تعطى الروح القدس اساسا
انها فقط كانت معموديه للتوبة عزيزى فلم يذكر ان اى شخص عمده يوحنا حل عليه الروح القدس

ان ظهور الروح القدس عند عماد السيد المسيح ليس حلولا للروح على المسيح وانما هو ظهور الله باقانيمة الثلاثة الاب بصوتة من السماء(هذا هو ابنى الحبيب الذى به سررت) والابن فى الماء والروح القدس مثل حمامة
ان السيد المسيح لم يكن محتاج الى عماد بل قال ليوحنا دعنا نتمم كل بر
اى انه كانسان تمم كل بر الناموس الذى لم يستطع ان يتممه اى انسان على الاطلاق
لان الوحيد الذى كان بلا خطيه على الاطلاق هو يسوع المسيح

الامر الاخر اننا كاولاد للمسيح فان الروح القدس لايحل علينا فقط بل يسكن فينا
لان الكتاب يقول انتم هيكل الله وروح الله ساكن فيكم

اخى العزيز:
يذكر التقليد معجزات السيد المسيح فى مصر والتى اثرها باقى حتى الان
يذكر الكتاب المقدس محاورة الطفل يسوع وهو ابن 12 سنة لشيوخ اليهود وانبهارهم بتعاليمة

لكن لماذا لم يتحدث الكتاب عن حياة السيد المسيح باستفاضة اكثر عن حياته قبل الثلاثين
-يرجع هذا لان حياة الخدمة فى اليهوديه كانت تبدا عادة فى سن الثلاثين والسيد المسيح لم يرد خرق الناموس فهو تممه على اكمل وجة
-لان المهم للانسانيه هى تعاليمه والخلاص الذى قدمة على الصليب فهذا هو المهم ذكرة
-ذكر الانجليون خطة ولادة السيد المسيح ونسبه لاثبات انه هو الذى تحدث عنه الانبياء
انه ابن داود المخلص _ انه نسل المراءة الذى يسحق راس الحية(الشيطان)
-ايضا تمحورت معظم كتابتهم عن ماشاهدوه عيانا ولامسوه بانفسهم
-السيد المسيح يذكر عنه الكتاب انه كان يصنع كل معجزاتة بكلمتة وسلطانه
-السيد المسيح فى تعاليمة كان يقول سمعنم انه قيل اما انا فاقول...................................
اى انه لم يقول حى هو الرب الذى قال لى كباقى الانبياء مثلا اذ هو الله الظاهر فى الجسد*


----------



## ConfusedMan (2 مارس 2010)

اشكر محبتكم اخواني لكن الذي اريد ان اتاكد منه هو لمذا بدا المسيح الخدمة بعد حلول الروح عليه الذي اقتاده الى البرية و ليس في و قت اخر من حياته
الا يبرز هذا عمل الروح فيه مثلنا ? 
و ثانيا و الاهم 
هل يمكن ان يكون الاتصال بين الاب و الكلمة بدا بعد حلول الروح الذي يعتبر الرابط بينهما  ( رغم عدم انفصالهما عن بعض)  ?
اذا كان لا 
هل و ظيفة الروح فقط لتعليمنا و لاظهار الثالوث ليس في حياتنا بل في تلك اللحظة 
ارجو تقبل اسئلتي بصبر اخواني فهذه النقطة تشغلني كثيرا 
سلام الرب معكم


----------



## youhnna (2 مارس 2010)

*الروح الذى اقتادة الى البريه هو روحة
الذى قال عنه فى بستان جيسثمانى اما الروح فنشيط واما الجسد فضعيف
اما الذى يقودنا نحن لعمل النعمة هو روح الله الذى هو روح المسيح​*


----------



## +Coptic+ (2 مارس 2010)

*ان ظهور الروح القدس عند عماد السيد المسيح ليس حلولا للروح على المسيح وانما هو ظهور الله باقانيمة الثلاثة الاب بصوتة من السماء(هذا هو ابنى الحبيب الذى به سررت) والابن فى الماء والروح القدس مثل حمامة​
رد جميل يا يوحنا
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## الروح النارى (2 مارس 2010)

أخى المحبوب ConfusedMan
رجاء توضيح اسئلتك لاتستعجل فى الكتابة
​


ConfusedMan قال:


> اشكر محبتكم اخواني لكن الذي اريد ان اتاكد منه هو لماذا بدا المسيح الخدمة بعد حلول الروح عليه الذي اقتاده الى البرية و ليس في و قت اخر من حياته
> *أعتقد تم أجابة السؤال*
> *لقد تمم السيد المسيح الناموس اليهودى ولم يكسر وصية واحدة*
> * ومن شروط بداية الخدمة هو سن الثلاثين لذا أبتدأ المسيح خدمتة فى هذا السن*​


 


ConfusedMan قال:


> و هل يمكن ان يكون الاتصال بين الاب و الكلمة بدا بعد حلول الروح الذي يعتبر الرابط بينهما ( رغم عدم انفصالهما عن بعض) ?
> 
> كيف يحدث هذا و ألأقانيم الثلاثة  جوهر واحد


 


ConfusedMan قال:


> هل و ظيفة الروح فقط لتعليمنا و لاظهار الثالوث ليس في حياتنا بل في تلك اللحظة
> 
> أى لحظة تقصد ؟
> وظيفة الروح فينا الأرشاد و التأنيب بسبب الخطية​


 
الروح القدس يعطيك الأرشاد فى دراستك​


----------



## NEW_MAN (2 مارس 2010)

confusedman قال:


> اشكر محبتكم اخواني لكن الذي اريد ان اتاكد منه هو لمذا بدا المسيح الخدمة بعد حلول الروح عليه الذي اقتاده الى البرية و ليس في و قت اخر من حياته
> الا يبرز هذا عمل الروح فيه مثلنا ?



العكس هو الصحيح 

عندما بدأ المسيح الخدمة ( كان في سن الثلاثين ) وهو سن خدمة الكهنوت بحسب شريعة موسى ، وقت ان بدأ الخدمة مسحه الروح القدس ، وليس هو بدأ الخدمة بعد مسحة الروح القدوس .


----------



## عبير الورد (2 مارس 2010)

الرب يباركم على التوضيح والافاده للأخ صاحب الموضوع
وانا كمان استفدت


----------



## ConfusedMan (2 مارس 2010)

اشكركم جدا على الردود و المساعدة اخواني 
لقد فهمت بنسبة كبيرة هذه النقطة 
فقط اعتقد ان الاشكال الوحيد المتبقي هو في النبوة في العهد القديم التي تقول " هوذا عبدي الذي أعضده، مختاري الذي سُرت به نفسي، وضعت روحي عليه، فيخرج الحق للأمم " و كان هذا صوت من السماء و حسب ما قلتم لي الاب يقصد هنا ان روحه (في) المسيح بقوله(وضعت روحي عليه) 
ولكن في العهد الجديد عندما نزل الروح عليه هذا لا يعني انه نزل فيه 
فكيف هذا التناقض و اللحظة هي نفسها عند سماع صوت من السماء ?
ارجوا تقبل اسئلتي بمحبة 
سلام و نعمة


----------



## ConfusedMan (2 مارس 2010)

انا اقصد التناقض بين العهد القديم و الجديد في اختلاف المفهوم بين (وضعت روحي عليه) و (روح الله نازلا عليه)
علما و انها نفس اللحظة اي وقت سماع صوت من السماء ?


----------



## NEW_MAN (2 مارس 2010)

confusedman قال:


> انا اقصد التناقض بين العهد القديم و الجديد في اختلاف المفهوم بين (وضعت روحي عليه) و (روح الله نازلا عليه)
> علما و انها نفس اللحظة اي وقت سماع صوت من السماء ?



ليس هناك اي تناقض 

الكلام عن ( المسيح كعبد ) اي عن الناسوت واخلائه لمجد اللاهوت (راجع فيليبي 2: 5 - 11)


----------



## ConfusedMan (2 مارس 2010)

شكرا اخي New_Man ردك منطقي و في محله 
انا حقا فرحان لاني اجد المساعدة من اهلي و اخوتي 
الرب يباركك و يبارك الكل


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (2 مارس 2010)

احنا هنا اخي بنساعد و بنتساعد

يعني انا بساعد و بتساعد لاني جديده برضه في الايمان و بفيد و بستفيد و دا سبب وجود المنتدي دا

ربنا يباركك اخي ConfusedMan  و ينميك في الايمان كمان و كمان

سلام و نعمه


----------



## ConfusedMan (2 مارس 2010)

في العهد القديم يتحدث الاب عن الاهوت كيف وضع روحة فيه(في المسيح) والجديد عن الناسوت كيف و ضع روحه عليه كانسان ففي العهد الجديد قام بهذا ليعلمنا كيف تتم المعمودية  و هذا من زاويتين مختلفتين لكن لهما نفس المعنى و الرسالة هي ان المسيح هو جسد و روح (روح الله) 
هذا ما فهمته اخي 
الف شكر


----------



## ConfusedMan (2 مارس 2010)

شكرا اختي +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+
لقد استفدك كثيرا من كل الردود و انا فرحان من قلبي لان هناك حب و ارادة للمساعدة 
لن ابخل على احد بما اعرف من حق و ايمان 
شكرا على مرورك  
سلام و محبة لك


----------



## ConfusedMan (2 مارس 2010)

هل ما فهمته صحيح اخي New_Man ?


----------



## NEW_MAN (2 مارس 2010)

confusedman قال:


> في العهد القديم يتحدث الاب عن الاهوت كيف وضع روحة فيه(في المسيح) والجديد عن الناسوت كيف و ضع روحه عليه كانسان ففي العهد الجديد قام بهذا ليعلمنا كيف تتم المعمودية  و هذا من زاويتين مختلفتين لكن لهما نفس المعنى و الرسالة هي ان المسيح هو جسد و روح (روح الله)
> هذا ما فهمته اخي
> الف شكر



تعديل مهم  للصياغة التي وضعتها حتى لا نشترك مع هرطقة مشهورة في هذه الجزئية .

الله لم يضع روحه في جسد المسيح !!!!!!!!
بمعنى ان الجسد لم يتكون ثم جاء اللاهوت ليحل فيه 

بل العكس هو الصحيح ، اللاهوت هو الذي اخذ جسدا من العذراء ليدخل الى العالم في صورة انسان .


تعديل آخر ، المسيح ليس جسد مضاف اليه روح الله 
المسيح هو الله الظاهر في صورة انسان كامل ( جسد ونفس وروح انسانية ).

بهذا التعديل في كلامك تكون قد فهمت المعنى .


سلام المسيح


----------



## ConfusedMan (2 مارس 2010)

شكرا اخي الحبيب
فرحتي لا توصف صدقني
اشكرك و كل الذين ساندوني من كل قلبي و اشكر ربي و الاهي  فهذه الاشياء تفهم بالروح اخي ​ كنت محتارا جدا و الان ان سعيد لان قلبي اطمئن 
ساصلي لكم من الاعماق 
الف شكر


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (2 مارس 2010)

> تعديل مهم للصياغة التي وضعتها حتى لا نشترك مع هرطقة مشهورة في هذه الجزئية .


 
هرطقه ابوليناريوس صح اخي نيومان






> المسيح هو الله الظاهر في صورة انسان كامل ( جسد ونفس وروح انسانية ).


 
يعني الاهوت ظهر و انعكس في هذا الانسان

لذلك قال القديس بولس يوجد اله واحد ووسيط واحد بين الله و البشر الانسان يسوع المسيح

يعني الوسيط الي هوا _الانسان_ يسوع المسيح هو من حل فيه ملء الاهوت كله يعني حل كل الملء بس بدون اي امتزاج ولا خلط بين طبيعه دا و طبيعه دا

صح كدا اخي نيومان

اسفه علي التدخل اخي confused man بس انا كمان النقطه دي اخدت مني برضه وقت طويل بس الحمد لله افتكر حصل تطور و الموضوع بتاع النهارده استفدت منه كتير

سلام المسيح لكم


----------



## ConfusedMan (2 مارس 2010)

ماعليش اختي هدفنا هو ليس شخصي فقط لنفهم لانفسنا بل ليفهم الاخرون ايضا و هذه النقطة التي قام بطرحها اخي new_man مهمة جدا و تابعة لفهم الموضوع اكثر 
سلام و نعمة
الف شكر لكم مرة اخرى


----------



## ConfusedMan (2 مارس 2010)

اخي new_man هل في العهد القديم الاب بقوله (وضعت روحي عليه) يقصد الولادة ?
يعني لحظة حلوله في امنا العذراء للتجسد ?
اسف للسؤال مرة اخرى 
و لكن فقط لتاكيد الفهم اخي


----------



## ConfusedMan (2 مارس 2010)

اسالك لاني فهمت من كلام الاخ  انت الفادي بان (وضعت روحي عليه) لها نفس معنى (الروح نازلا عليه)و لكنها لا تعني حلول الروح مثلنا للاستفادة لان فيه روح الله و لاتفيده شيء بل فقط  حدث هذا لتعليمنا و اظهار الثالوث


----------



## ConfusedMan (2 مارس 2010)

نفس المعنى اي عند حلول الروح القدس بعد معمودية يوحنا


----------



## NEW_MAN (2 مارس 2010)

ConfusedMan قال:


> اخي new_man هل في العهد القديم الاب بقوله (وضعت روحي عليه) يقصد الولادة ?
> يعني لحظة حلوله في امنا العذراء للتجسد ?
> ا




*لا ، هذا المقصود به بدء الخدمة العلنية للمسيح *

http://www.enjeel.com/bible.php?bk=23&ch=42&vr=1#ver1

(16 وجاء الى الناصرة حيث كان قد  تربى.ودخل المجمع حسب عادته يوم السبت وقام ليقرأ. 17  فدفع اليه سفر اشعياء النبي.ولما فتح السفر وجد  الموضع الذي كان مكتوبا فيه 18   روح الرب عليّ لانه مسحني لابشر المساكين ارسلني لاشفي المنكسري القلوب  لانادي للمأسورين بالاطلاق وللعمي بالبصر وارسل المنسحقين في الحرية 19  واكرز بسنة الرب المقبولة. 20  ثم طوى السفر وسلمه الى الخادم  وجلس.وجميع الذين في المجمع كانت عيونهم شاخصة اليه.21  فابتدأ يقول لهم انه اليوم قد تم هذا المكتوب في  مسامعكم.
(لوقا 4: 16 - 21)

في اشارة الى نبؤة اشعياء 60


----------



## ConfusedMan (2 مارس 2010)

نعم اخي new_man
لكن هذا يعني الجانب الناسوتي في العهدين القديم و الجديد ? بقوله (عبدي) في العهد القديم 
وهو اشارة الينا 
و في العهد الجديد يشير الينا ايضا لنزول الروح علينا


----------



## NEW_MAN (2 مارس 2010)

confusedman قال:


> نعم اخي new_man
> لكن هذا يعني الجانب الناسوتي في العهدين القديم و الجديد ? بقوله (عبدي) في العهد القديم
> وهو اشارة الينا
> و في العهد الجديد يشير الينا ايضا لنزول الروح علينا



عذرا ، اخي الحبيب 
لم افهمك ، هل من الممكن مزيد من التوضيح ؟؟

قلت ان الكلام عن حلول الروح القدس على (العبد المختار) اي المسيح 
من اين فهمت ان نزول الروح علينا ؟؟؟
عطية الروح القدس لنا شيء مختلف .


----------



## ConfusedMan (2 مارس 2010)

اعني اخي ان كلمة( عبدي) تشير الينا من خلال الجانب الناسوتي للمسيح كعبد لله


----------



## NEW_MAN (2 مارس 2010)

confusedman قال:


> اعني اخي ان كلمة( عبدي) تشير الينا من خلال الجانب الناسوتي للمسيح كعبد لله



*لا ، مرة اخرى ، الكلام عن المسيح فقط* ، الكلام في سياقه يتكلم عن عمل لا يقوم به الا المسيح ، وفي الانجيل اشارات انها نبؤة عن المسيح وليس غيره .


 هوذا  عبدي الذي اعضده مختاري الذي سرّت به نفسي.وضعت روحي عليه فيخرج الحق  للامم. 2  لا يصيح ولا  يرفع ولا يسمع في الشارع صوته. 3   قصبة مرضوضة لا يقصف وفتيلة خامدة لا يطفئ.الى الامان يخرج الحق. 4  لا يكل ولا ينكسر حتى يضع الحق في  الارض وتنتظر الجزائر شريعته 5   هكذا يقول الله الرب خالق السموات وناشرها باسط الارض ونتائجها معطي الشعب  عليها نسمة والساكنين فيها روحا. 6   انا الرب قد دعوتك بالبر فامسك بيدك واحفظك واجعلك عهدا للشعب ونورا  للامم 7  لتفتح عيون العمي  لتخرج من الحبس المأسورين من بيت السجن الجالسين في الظلمة 8  انا الرب هذا اسمي ومجدي لا اعطيه  لآخر ولا تسبيحي للمنحوتات.


----------



## ConfusedMan (2 مارس 2010)

واضح اخي 
اسف لان لم افهم جيدا هذه النقطة 
اتمنى خلاصة لحل هذا الاشكال الذي طرحته انا 
يعني" ان (وضعت روحي عليه) لها نفس معنى (الروح نازلا عليه)و لكنها لا تعني حلول الروح مثلنا للاستفادة لان فيه روح الله و لاتفيده شيء بل فقط حدث هذا لتعليمنا و اظهار الثالوث"
المشكل اخي ان في النبوة 
" هوذا عبدي الذي أعضده، مختاري الذي سُرت به نفسي، وضعت روحي عليه، فيخرج الحق للأمم "
(فيخرج الحق للأمم) و كل الاعمال الاخرى مرتبطة بالروح القدس الذي نزل بعد المعمودية ?
اليست هذه استفادة نالها المسيح بعد الروح 
او انها فقط مرحلة و بر يجب ان يتم ?


----------



## NEW_MAN (2 مارس 2010)

confusedman قال:


> (فيخرج الحق للأمم) و كل الاعمال الاخرى مرتبطة بالروح القدس الذي نزل بعد المعمودية ?
> اليست هذه استفادة نالها المسيح بعد الروح
> او انها فقط مرحلة و بر يجب ان يتم ?



اخي الحبيب 

ظهور الروح القدس في المعمودية كان لاظهار عمل الله بالمسيح . 
بمعنى انه كان علامة بدء الخدمة العلنية لهذا الذي قيلت عنه النبؤات انه سيكون مختار الله .

ولكن ليس لان المسيح كان محتاجا لصلاحيات او امكانيات او تكميلات كسبها بظهور او حلول الروح القدس عليه .

بمعنى : المسيح هو القدوس المولود من العذراء هو ( عمانوئيل ) ومعناها الله معنا ، المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد ، منذ بداية تكون الجنين في احشاء العذراء بعد بشارة الملاك . ولم تعطه المعمودية على يد يوحنا اي امكانيات لم تكن فيه ، ولكنها مثل اشارة البدء في تنفيذ المهمة التي جاء لاجلها .

اتمنى ان يكون هذا التوضيح قد فك الارتباك في فهم النبؤة .


----------



## ConfusedMan (2 مارس 2010)

كلامك واضح اخي 
فقط سؤالين اخيرين لتاكيد فهمي 
هل في العهدين القديم و الجديد لا يوجد اي اختلاف بين (وضعت روحي عليه) و (روح الله نازلا عليه) 
اي هل لهما نفس المعنى و نفس الرسالة ? و هل هذه الرسالة  تعبر عن الجانب الناسوتي بالاساس? 
سلام و نعمة


----------



## NEW_MAN (2 مارس 2010)

confusedman قال:


> كلامك واضح اخي
> فقط سؤالين اخيرين لتاكيد فهمي
> هل في العهدين القديم و الجديد لا يوجد اي اختلاف بين (وضعت روحي عليه) و (روح الله نازلا عليه)
> اي هل لهما نفس المعنى و نفس الرسالة ? و هل هذه الرسالة  تعبر عن الجانب الناسوتي بالاساس?
> سلام و نعمة




روح الله نازلا عليه ، حدث مرة واحدة في المعمودية للمسيح 
وهي اعلان ظاهر امام الناس ببدء الخدمة العلنية للمسيح 
(لم يكن محتاج لاهوتيا لها ) ولكنها تمت بالناسوت نائبا عن  البشرية 


وضعت روحي عليه ، مسحة الروح القدس التي صاحبت عمل المسيح طوال فترة خدمته ، وهو ما شرحه الوحي المقدس في بشارة متى ( الاصحاح 12)

 14  فلما خرج الفريسيون تشاوروا  عليه لكي يهلكوه. 15  فعلم  يسوع وانصرف من هناك.وتبعته جموع كثيرة فشفاهم جميعا. 16  واوصاهم ان لا يظهروه. 17  لكي يتم ما قيل باشعياء النبي القائل.[size=-2]18  هوذا فتاي الذي اخترته حبيبي الذي  سرّت به نفسي.اضع روحي عليه فيخبر الامم بالحق.[/size]  19  لا يخاصم ولا يصيح ولا يسمع احد في الشوارع  صوته. 20  قصبة مرضوضة لا  يقصف.وفتيلة مدخنة لا يطفئ.حتى يخرج الحق الى النصرة. 21  وعلى اسمه يكون رجاء الامم


----------



## ConfusedMan (2 مارس 2010)

اخي الحبيب انا اسف من كثرة تساؤلاتي و لكنها نقطة مهمة بالنسبة لي و ليس لي احد اسئله
اسف ارجوك تحملني قليلا 
لم افهم جيدا "وضعت روحي عليه ، مسحة الروح القدس التي صاحبت عمل المسيح طوال فترة خدمته" 
هل تخص الجانب الناسوتي ايضا اي هي المسحة التي نالها بعد نوال الروح القدس التي تمت بالناسوت نائبا عن البشرية 
ام تخص الجانب الاهوتي ?


----------



## NEW_MAN (2 مارس 2010)

confusedman قال:


> اخي الحبيب انا اسف من كثرة تساؤلاتي و لكنها نقطة مهمة بالنسبة لي و ليس لي احد اسئله
> اسف ارجوك تحملني قليلا
> لم افهم جيدا "وضعت روحي عليه ، مسحة الروح القدس التي صاحبت عمل المسيح طوال فترة خدمته"
> هل تخص الجانب الناسوتي ايضا اي هي المسحة التي نالها بعد نوال الروح القدس التي تمت بالناسوت نائبا عن البشرية
> ام تخص الجانب الاهوتي ?



اولا مسحة الروح القدس ، لم يأخذها المسيح من يوحنا المعمدان بالمعمودية،  بل مسحه الله مباشرة ، وكما قال الكتاب :

( 8  واما عن الابن كرسيك يا الله  الى دهر الدهور.قضيب استقامة قضيب ملكك.9  احببت  البر وابغضت الاثم من اجل ذلك مسحك الله الهك بزيت الابتهاج اكثر من  شركائك.)
(عبرانيين 1: 8 - 9)

هذه الاية تتكلم عن المسيح ( الله الظاهر في الجسد ) وكما ترى ، فهو (الله) ولكن بالناسوت فهو شريكنا في الناسوت ولكنه (ممسوح من الله) .

مرة اخرى السيد المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد ، لم يكن محتاجا لا لمعمودية يوحنا ( لانها كانت للتوبة ) والمسيح صنعها نائبا عن البشرية ، ولم يكن محتاجا لاي شيء ، ولكن ما حدث كان لاعلان بدء الخدمة (لمن نراه في صورة الناس ) لتتميم النبؤات التي كانت تشير الى المسيح الذي ينتظره اليهود .

فالمسحة التي صاحبته كانت من الله مباشرة وكانت لاعلانه المختار الذي تكلمت عنه النبؤات  ( راجع مرة اخرى لوقا الاصحاح 4) .

اتمنى تكون الاجابة بتشرح المعنى اكثر من زيادة الحيرة عندك !!!


----------



## ConfusedMan (2 مارس 2010)

هل افهم من كلامك اخي انه يشير الى الجانب الاهوتي 
اي وضعت روحي عليه يعني وضعت روحي فيه ?


----------



## NEW_MAN (3 مارس 2010)

confusedman قال:


> هل افهم من كلامك اخي انه يشير الى الجانب الاهوتي
> اي وضعت روحي عليه يعني وضعت روحي فيه ?



شكلنا ح نقول من الاول 

المسيح ليس جسدا فارغا لكي يضع الله روحه فيه 
المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد 
وضعت روحي عليه ، هو صيغة بالكلام التي نفهمها انه اعلان الله ان المسيح هو المعيّن بحسب النبؤات لتتميم الخلاص ( المسيا المنتظر الذي ينتظره اليهود ) .

لم يكن المسيح منذ ولادته وحتى معمودية يوحنا المعمدان بدون لاهوت ، ولكن الكلام عن تعيين المسيح (الله الظاهر في الجسد ) ببدء الخدمة العلنية بعد تمام سن الثلاثين بحسب الشريعة اليهودية لبدء خدمة الكهنة !!!


----------



## ConfusedMan (3 مارس 2010)

اسف لاني لم اعبر عن ما اردت ان اقوله اخي 
لقد فهمت هذا جيدا,  الصياغة للجملة هي التي كانت خاطئة 
و لكن الذي اردت ان اقوله هو هل في العهد القديم يتحدث عن الاهوت اي عندما اخذ جسدا 
?
مشكلتي هي في  الكلمات اخي بقول الاب (وضعت) و هو فعل في الماضي يعني هل يشير الى الروح الذي اخذ جسدا ?او الى اقنوم الروح القدس الظاهر في المعمودية هذا هو السؤال  
اتحدث فقط عن العهد القديم لاني فهمت الرسالة في العهد الجديد


----------



## الروح النارى (3 مارس 2010)

*أخى ConfusedMan*
*سبق وأخبرتك لاتتعجل فى طرح السؤال*​ 


ConfusedMan قال:


> مشكلتي هي في الكلمات اخي بقول الاب (وضعت) و هو فعل في الماضي يعني هل يشير الى الروح الذي اخذ جسدا ?
> *لماذا  التركيز على الروح هل فهمت عقيدة التثليت *
> *الذى تجسد هو الأقنوم الثانى " الأبن " و ليس الروح القدس*
> *المسيح له طبيعة إلهيه " الاهوت " متحدة بالطبيعة البشرية " الناسوت " بدون أختلاط و لا أمتزاج *
> ...


 
*الروح القدس يعطيك الأرشاد*​


----------



## ConfusedMan (3 مارس 2010)

شكرا على الرد اخي الروح الناري 
انا طبعا فهمت عقيدة التثليث لكني اريد ان اعرف ماذا يقصد الاب ب وضعت روحي عليه هل يقصد ب(روحي)  اي الجانب الاهوتي او  هل يقصد الروح القدس الاقنوم مثل العهد الجديد
ليس هذا سؤال في المسيحية لمعرفة ماهي الروح التي في المسيح 
لكن لمعرقة قصد الاب في تلك الحظة اي وقت سماع صوت من السماء 

لاادري كيف اوصل الفكرة اخي  
اتمنى ان يفهمني احد


----------



## ConfusedMan (3 مارس 2010)

لقد قلت لي "*فى العهد القديم " روح السيد الرب عليّ لان الرب مسحني لابشر المساكين ارسلني لاعصب منكسري القلب لانادي للمسبيين بالعتق وللماسورين بالاطلاق.( اشعياء 61 : 1)  روح السيد الرب تكون أيه ؟ (طبعاً هو الروح القدس) * "*
 * هل تقصد بها اقنوم الروح القدس *?
*


----------



## ConfusedMan (3 مارس 2010)

اي نفس معنى العهد الجديد ?


----------



## NEW_MAN (3 مارس 2010)

اخي الحبيب 

المشكلة انك تنظر الى المعنى وتريد تنفيذه حرفيا هل هي ( عليه ) او (فيه ) ؟؟

المعنى هي مسحة الروح القدس ، سواء (عليه ) او ( فيه ) فالروح القدس الذي استقر عليه ، لم يتوقف عن حد معين ولم يتعداه ليكون ( فيه ) فكان هناك جزءا في العالم خاليا من الروح القدس !!!

حاول ان تفهم معنى الكلام وليس حرفه ، خاصة انك تقرأ لغة مترجمة .

اعتقد انني بحسب معرفتي المتواضعة اعطيت الاجابة . سلام المسيح .


----------



## ConfusedMan (3 مارس 2010)

معك حق اخي new_man 
تلك هي مشكلتي 
و لكني اسعى الى الفهم اكثر و انت على حق فكما قلت لك من قبل بان هذه الاشياء تفهم بالروح 
سوف احاول جاهدا العمل على هذا 
اريد ان اشكرك من قلبي على صبرك و مساندتك لي 
الرب يباركك اخي 
محبة كبيرة من قلبي لك 
سلام و نعمة


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (7 مارس 2010)

*شوف يا اخي انا بصراحة مقرتش ردود كل الاخوة
بس فهمت نقطتك و هجاوبك بشكل مباشر
ياريت بس تكون اجابتي هي اللي انت بتسأل عنها

ليه المسيح بدأ التبشير بعد المهمودية

بيقول الكتاب المقدس

 وَكَانَ الصَّبِيُّ (يسوع) يَنْمُو وَيَتَقَوَّى بِالرُّوحِ مُمْتَلِئاً حِكْمَةً وَكَانَتْ نِعْمَةُ اللهِ عَلَيْهِ 000 وَأَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَكَانَ يَتَقَدَّمُ فِي الْحِكْمَةِ وَالْقَامَةِ وَالنِّعْمَةِ عِنْدَ اللهِ وَالنَّاسِ." (لو2/40 و 52)

يعني كان في مرحلة النمو .. طبعغا بحسب الناسوت
*


----------



## الروح النارى (7 مارس 2010)

Jesus Son 261 قال:


> *شوف يا اخي انا بصراحة مقرتش ردود كل الاخوة*


 
*شـــكراااً لـيــــJesus Son 261 ــــك*
*على المشاركة*
*و ياريت فى اى موضوع تقرا الردود الأول*
*قبل المشاركة*

*سلام و محبة المسيح معاك*​


----------



## الروح النارى (8 مارس 2010)

confusedman قال:


> انا طبعا فهمت عقيدة التثليث
> 
> *نشكر الرب يسوع*​
> لكني اريد ان اعرف ماذا يقصد الاب ب وضعت روحي عليه هل يقصد ب(روحي) اي الجانب الاهوتي او هل يقصد الروح القدس الاقنوم مثل العهد الجديد


 


confusedman قال:


> لكني اريد ان اعرف ماذا يقصد الاب ب وضعت روحي عليه هل يقصد ب(روحي) اي الجانب الاهوتي او هل يقصد الروح القدس الاقنوم مثل العهد الجديد
> 
> *السؤال هنا غير مفهوم*​


*لكن المقصود بأن السيد الرب وضع روحه القدوس ( الروح القدس )*
*وهو سر المسحة على طبيعة المسيح الناسوتيه ( يسوع الإنسان)*
*و ليس طبيعة المسيح اللاهوتية ( أقنوم الأبن ) لآن روح الآب هى روح الأبن لأنهم جوهر لاهوتى واحد واللاهوت كامل غير محتاج للمسحة من الروح القدس*
* ومن عقيدة التثليث أقنوم الأب و أقنوم الأبن و أقنوم الروح القدس جوهر واحد*
*سلام ومحبة المسيح معاك*​


----------



## ConfusedMan (8 مارس 2010)

شكرا اخوتي على التوضيح اكثر 
لقد فهمت هذا المشكل بنسبة كبيرة جدا 
لكني لا ادري كيف اوصل السؤال بالظبط 
ببساطة شديدة, هل نفس المعنى الذي جائت به النبوة في العهد القديم هو نفس المعنى عند تحقيقها في العهد الجديد ? او ان هناك لكل من العهد القديم و الجديد رسالة محددة

سلام و نعمة 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?u=83360


----------

